
Brazilian government website hacked. Aedes aegypti mosquitoes over front page - bobowzki
http://www.brasil.gov.br/
======
bobowzki
The Aedes aegypti is the vector of the Zika virus (and Dengue virus and in
some places Malaria).

This is seems to be a reaction to how the Brazilian government has handled
recent outbreaks of Zika.

Screenshot if they fix it:
[http://imgur.com/y2hLt7J](http://imgur.com/y2hLt7J)

------
rnetocombr
It has not been hacked. It's a marketing campaing on prevetion. Click on one
of the mosquitos =)

